# Pencil misplacement solved by carpenter's new invention



## WhereIsMyPencil (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys, as a carpenter with a background in boat building, I've been a follower of Lumberjocks on twitter for quite some time. I've come on this forum to ask for some feedback on a gadget I invented to solve the problem of constantly losing my pencil whilst in the workshop! Having to wear glasses for fine woodwording, I no longer had space behind my ear to keep my pencil - lots of head scratching later, the Pencil Mate was developed and now I've started a Kickstarter campaign to get the ball rolling.

[removed]

So what do you guys think to the Pencil Mate? Those of you who wear glasses - do you think you might use one of these? In our wood machine shop, the machinist has them attached to every machine and absolutely loves them. It's not going to change the world, but it certainly makes a difference to my woodworking, knowing exactly where my pencil is the whole time! I even keep my pencil handy on my safety glasses when using them. Less frustration and time wasted looking for a pencil equals a happier woodworker. Any comments or feedback greatfully appreciated! Thanks for reading!
Jim.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you passing the hat in your first post?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't see this working. If you don't place the pencil back on the glasses you lose the pencil. That's the same problem with all pencils holders.

Any pencil holder or place for a pencil will work if you put it back where it belongs. Example, I wear Carhartts in the shop. The Carhartts has brest pockets which are very handy for pencils, but for it to work I have to put the pencil back where it belongs when I done with it.

So the way I see it your invention is just another place to put a pencil. What you need to do invent is a way to make people put the a pencil back where it belong so you can find it when you want it.

To me this seems very close to spam.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I just use sticky back Velcro and put a strip on the pencil and wear Velcro T-shirts


----------



## WhereIsMyPencil (Sep 7, 2015)

TheTurtleCarpenter, you're a genius! Sounds uncomfortable though 

AlaskaGuy, do you wear glasses? In my experience, most woodworkers seem keep their pencil behind their ear. In my workshop, that's where I knew I could always find a pencil - behind one of my colleagues' ears! The problem arises when your glasses take up that perfect pencil storage space. The Pencil Mate is designed predominantly for the bespectacled among us. If you're used to keeping a pencil in your pocket, then great - whatever works for you. I don't have a dedicated pencil pocket and personally, having glasses in the way really impacted on the amount of time I spent looking for a pencil. It's a small frustration, but one I could do without - so I did something about it.

The feedback we've had from people who use it has been really great. Not just woodworkers, but artists too. It's also really useful having them around the workshop attached to all the woodworking machines, so there's always a pencil handy on the bandsaw or disc sander or whatever and it sticks right back onto the machine, rather than sitting on a bench, only to get lost in wood shavings or rolling under a piece of timber.

Fuigb, I'm here just to engage in a little discussion with fellow woodworkers to see what you guys think of my idea. I had some positive feedback from Jimmy DiResta the other day which I was pretty stoked about  Our local newspaper here in Cornwall have run a story on it too. I'm not trying to spam the forum I'm just excited about what I've produced and I'm keen to show it off. Isn't that what Lumberjocks is all about? The Pencil Mate isn't made of wood, but it's still a woodwork related product.

I hope you don't see this as a spammy post - my intention was just to see what you fellas thought of the gadget. I appreciate the input guys, thanks!
Jim.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes I wear glasses. Trust me, I would not put a pencil in my ear with or without glasses.

The reason I say "seems close to Spam" is because of the link to funding site. It's just humane nature to think this way when someone new shows up and speaks only of a product and a place to submit money.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

This has a magnet or does it just stick? If it just sticks, does it attract sawdust and keep it for another day?


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

The idea is working for you and the rule is the mother of necessity theme. Seems to me when the need for glasses came along, we just stuck the pencil between the frame and the side of the head, for those who need to keep a pencil with them, that is. My problem at this stage is holding onto the pencil, I eliminated that by purchasing a gross of pencils. Now when I drop one there is always one nearby…old age, hmph.. Have fun, make some dust.


----------



## WhereIsMyPencil (Sep 7, 2015)

No worries AlaskaGuy, I understand how you came to that conclusion. I added that link because there's lots of information on that page.
drbray45, the Pencil Mate that slides onto the pencil has a strong neodymium magnet in it. The piece of flexible tape has iron filings in it, so that the magnet will attach to it. No stickiness involved. I hope that answers your question?
Jim.


----------



## DRSWoody (Aug 16, 2014)

Pencils are like measuring tapes. No mater how many I have on the job site they all end up in the same place. Miter saw, table saw, assembly table or on the floor. This is always true especially outside. In my shop I have pencils above he miter saw , table saw and bench on a string with a counter balance so I can pull them down when needed and they are always there. Bull dog clips on the pencils allow removal for sharpening or replacement. I have measuring tapes clipped to all three stations but they still all end up at one station within 30 minutes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Jim, lately I'm wearing those cheap, safety-type sunglasses and working outside. No metal to secure the pencil to the frames, but I'm also a regular cap wearer. Also a place for a pencil there.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I need a version that would have the structural integrity to support this pencil. Do you have one? Any future plans?


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

I wear a hat and keep the pencil stuck under the rim. 
Worked fine, but as you say now that I use reading glasses in the shop it interferes with that. 
Your idea is pretty good, but as said above, my glasses have non metal side arms.
It also looks a little bulky to me. I think the weight would be bothersome, maybe not??
I wouldn't buy it, but good luck, I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## WhereIsMyPencil (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Smitty, you don't need metal glasses - you apply a strip of the slim ferrous tape to the side of your glasses (or wherever) so the magnet in the pencil holder will attach to it. Woodust, the Pencil Mate is made of ultra lightweight foam, so is not bothersome to wear. ChuckV, I don't think there's any chance of that pencil getting misplaced! 
Well I'm glad this seems to have at least sparked a little discussion, so thanks guys!
Jim.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Your name choice, your first post, all your posts, the title of your first and only topic, the content of the topic, the links, the signature… All of it is promoting your product. Did you not think to make it less obvious?

I don't think this was a genuine attempt to become apart of this community. I think it was solely to bring attention to and promote your product.

I will not give feedback on this product because of that.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

These guys can be really tough on spammers and trolls. JeffP isn't doing his job.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

ChuckV, that's a very little workbench you have there. For a dollhouse?


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to rain on your parade, but, have you tried these, also come with adhesive back.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=61475&cat=1,42936,43509,61475


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hard hat always had a pencil holder clipped onto the rim, Held both a regular pencil, and a Carpenter's pencil.

Hard Hat days are over though. Usually five or so pencils either in the tool well, or laying on the bench.

If out and about around the house…..I leave one with a square. Right beside the tape measure, of course.


----------

